# Choctawhatchee Bay



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Fished the Choctawhatchee Bay in 5/19, caught about 20 specks , 3 reds and had a pretty good time doing it. Here's a pic of the biggest one. Bout 22".


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Nice catch man. The bay has been producing some nice fish so far the year.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish, saw some nice trout last week even caught a couple, did see a nice little 4-5' gator swimming down the middle of Rocky Bayou last Wed. Out by the mouth of John's Bayou.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



LRDD said:


> Nice catch man. The bay has been producing some nice fish so far the year.


then I must be hitting the wrong spots because I haven't caught one yet (granted I am stuck fishing from shore)


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

All these fish were caught in less than 6 ft of water and less than 100yds of the bank. Wade out there and getchu some.


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice catch! What were they buying?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Shrimp and live baits


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

bobber or off the bottom?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

No bobbers, free lining.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

yeah then I am definitely going to spend more time at White Point area, Valp dock has seen one or two trout in the past month.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> yeah then I am definitely going to spend more time at White Point area, Valp dock has seen one or two trout in the past month.


i was gonna suggest you not waste anymore time at the T-pier the last time you brought it up and i thought nah i don't wanna be that guy. i will never fish there again unless i am trying to catch croakers or hardhead catfish. you could try and wade out on the south side of the bay near legendary, or the west side of the bridge out in front of the golf course. trout run those grass beds non-stop. but definitely, white point produces a lot too and anything is better than the T-pier.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I played emerald bay a few weeks ago, and I swear to god above fish were blowing up out there. Not sure how you could get out there but it looks money $$$


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> i was gonna suggest you not waste anymore time at the T-pier the last time you brought it up and i thought nah i don't wanna be that guy. i will never fish there again unless i am trying to catch croakers or hardhead catfish. you could try and wade out on the south side of the bay near legendary, or the west side of the bridge out in front of the golf course. trout run those grass beds non-stop. but definitely, white point produces a lot too and anything is better than the T-pier.


yeah I may run over there for pinfish and croakers to use for bait (or with the kids to catch them) but I plan to spend more time by the bridge. Not going toi pay $3 each way just to fish the south end though AND deal with all that dumb traffic.


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice. I hope to be out on the bay this week. We'll see.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

he bought those fish at Joe Pattis


----------

